
Is Google Good for History? - MaysonL
http://www.dancohen.org/2010/01/07/is-google-good-for-history/
======
Pahalial
A interesting essay. Given there was a bit much introductory praise, I'll
excerpt the crux of his criticism:

"In short, complaining about the quality of Google’s scans distracts us from a
much larger problem with Google Books. The real problem - especially for those
in the digital humanities but increasingly for many others - is that Google
Books is only open in the read-a-book-in-my-pajamas way."

He also comments on the conspicuous absence of Google Books on their Data
Liberation Front page.

